# New Audi A3 revealed!



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

The new Audi A3 will be more stylish, luxurious and hi-tech than ever – and Auto Express has full details on the firm’s BMW 1 Series challenger, which will arrive first in sporty three-door form in early 2012.

Previewed earlier this year at the Geneva Motor Show, the new A3 range will consist of four body styles. A five-door Sportback arrives in 2013, but before then there will be this three-door, plus a saloon for the first time. There will also be hybrid versions and an electric model.


Based on official Audi sketches, our exclusive images show how the big-selling three-door will look. It’s more angular than before, and the LED headlights are inspired by those on the facelifted A5 and all-new A6. The large grille is lifted directly from the compact saloon concept Audi displayed at the Geneva Motor Show earlier this year.


A sloping roof and chunky rear pillars give it a sportier profile, while the pronounced crease running from front to back along the car’s flanks – called a ‘tornado line’ by Audi designers – will be a feature of all A3 variants.


Audi’s most recent models, such as the A6 and A1, have been praised for their class-leading interior build quality, and the firm plans to continue this trend with the A3. Chunky heater controls and eyeball-style air vents will be lifted from the A1, and a soft-touch dashboard and high-quality materials will be used throughout.


Hi-tech gadgets include a sat-nav system which displays directions on to satellite images taken from Google Maps, and an Internet connection. The engine line-up will comprise 1.2, 1.4, 1.8 and 2.0-litre turbo petrol units delivering between 105bhp and 210bhp. Diesel options will use 1.6 and 2.0-litre TDI engines with the most powerful producing around 170bhp. A frugal TDIe model producing around 100bhp but capable of more than 80mpg is also set to appear.


Audi will also offer all-electric, hybrid and plug-in hybrid versions, which are expected to arrive late in 2013. No powertrain details have been released yet, but the A3 saloon concept used a 211bhp 1.4-litre TFSI petrol engine and 27bhp electric motor. The electric version will borrow technology from the A3 e-tron concept.


Audi’s new hatch will have better handling and more comfort than the current generation, too. It rides on the Volkswagen Group’s new MQB chassis, but will have more aluminium parts than the next-generation Golf – which will use the same chassis – to reduce weight and help improve agility in both two and four-wheel-drive models. Audi Drive Select and adaptive dampers will also be offered as options.


The three-door and saloon models arrive first early next year, while the five-door Sportback and Cabriolet – which is expected to be based on the longer wheelbase saloon, rather than the hatch – will follow late in 2013.

Read more: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/273826/new_audi_a3_revealed.html#ixzz1aZ0EWgtu

Source: _http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/news/autoexpressnews/273826/new_audi_a3_revealed.html




























_​


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow. If those hit these shores I might actually stick with the same model for 2 generations..??!!

I SWEEAAATTTTT that 5-door. 3-door goes without saying though, right?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Wow, nice find, and I would give those renders between 95-98% accuracy, were I a betting man. ;-)

Sadly, we won't be receiving the Sportback here in NA, though I would truly be all over that puppy if we were.

If deliveries are expected to start in early 2012, I have to imagine that Audi is prepping to formally announce the car within the next 6 - 8 weeks or so.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

I think the A3 Sedan is going to be a major hit in NA but I like the current model in wagon better.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

holy misleading thread title

these are artist renderings based on audi sketches

we've already seen real images of that 4 door which is a concept, not production


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Pretty damn sexy. Those take a lot of the styling cues that I like about the new A4 Avant. I hope they don't launch a redesign until at least 2014. I want to be happy with my car a couple more years.

I think I'd actually like that better than my 3.2 if they shipped it with Audi's inline 5 to this country.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i want

dem headlights are sex


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> Sadly, we won't be receiving the Sportback here in NA, though I would truly be all over that puppy if we were.


I know its been well written that NA will only be getting the sedan version but has this actually been confirmed by Audi? Just curious...


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

LOVE the new front facia and the lines of the car

but the back kind of reminds me of the Mitsubishi outlander


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

why does the 2/4dr hatch have a drooping tornado line while the sedan have the upward swooping one?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

jericks2 said:


> I know its been well written that NA will only be getting the sedan version but has this actually been confirmed by Audi? Just curious...


It was confirmed by the CEO of Audi of America


----------



## ClearCoatChristR (Mar 3, 2009)

Is it just me, or is the front rims bigger than the rear rims on the 3 door and SB?


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

ClearCoatChristR said:


> Is it just me, or is the front rims bigger than the rear rims on the 3 door and SB?


Red 5 door looks the same...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

jericks2 said:


> I know its been well written that NA will only be getting the sedan version but has this actually been confirmed by Audi? Just curious...


Sadly, yes, in the Fourtitude interview with Audi NA's chief Johan de Nysschen a few months back.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

DjSherif said:


> It was confirmed by the CEO of Audi of America





Travis Grundke said:


> Sadly, yes, in the Fourtitude interview with Audi NA's chief Johan de Nysschen a few months back.


Too bad, thats one sexy ride... Thanks guys!


----------



## Speedy6 (Oct 7, 2011)

The car looks good. I'm definitely feeling the wheels!


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

That 5 door looks fantastic...but its not the one we will be getting here. Maybe Audi will change the stance on it and bring more hatches and wagons to U.S by the time when new A3 rolls around?


----------



## cooterbo (Sep 27, 2009)

sportback reminds me of this:










:thumbdown:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

maverickar15 said:


> That 5 door looks fantastic...but its not the one we will be getting here. Maybe Audi will change the stance on it and bring more hatches and wagons to U.S by the time when new A3 rolls around?




Audi isn't the only company not bringing wagons into the U.S. anymore. BMW is no longer going to be importing the 3 series wagons. Its the modern equivilent of finding a manual transmission in the 80s and 90s - they just don't sell that many of them in the U.S. 

Same thing with Hatch Backs, Most Americans just don't have interest in them. We're a SUV, V8, automatic transmission culture. No wonder the rest of the world doesn't have any respect.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

ceese said:


> *Same thing with Hatch Backs, Most Americans just don't have interest in them. We're a SUV, V8, automatic transmission culture. No wonder the rest of the world doesn't have any respect.*



I agree with said statement above. The average American car buyer wouldn't know a good car if it came and ran them over. :facepalm:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Reading "Roundel" the BMW club mag. over the past few years, those who wrote letters to the editor screamed for a 1series hatchback "or else I'm going to have to buy an Audi" (some people even mentioned the A3 specifically).


Just saying.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The irony there is that rumor has it that BMW is going to importing a 1 series hatch to the U.S. in 2013 and Audi is dumping the sportback.

Looks a lot like the A3 concepts - for a Beemer every bit as sexy.



















I don't have any idea what engine they will be putting in it but the 135i is pushing 300hp.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

The new 1 Series is already out in Europe, and it's not a pretty sight:


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

quailallstar said:


>


LOL at the size of the door handles!


----------



## FractureCritical (Nov 24, 2009)

ceese said:


> Same thing with Hatch Backs, Most Americans just don't have interest in them. We're a SUV, V8, automatic transmission culture. No wonder the rest of the world doesn't have any respect.


This is a cop-out statement.

Hatches sell extraordinarily well in the US, just look at the 40,000 units Mini pushes every year, or the the thousands of GTI's and Jetta Sportwagens, MazdaSpeed 3's and Subaru WRX STI's. I've driven all these cars and the A3 hatch is the best of the bunch, and it's a 6 year old design. The failure is not US demand, it's Audi's handling of the product.

Audi sells a little less than 700 minty-new deisgn A7's every month with a massive marketing campaign. They sell a about 500 A3's every month pretty much without spending a penny on ads, and that car has a 6 year old design handicap.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Yeah, the new 1-series hatch is pretty damned garish looking.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember hearing that BMW was making a hatch 1 and I couldn't wait to see it. Yes...yes I could.

I know it was rumored that Audi NA was thinking bout bringing the RS3 over to quell the wait time for the new platform, which isn't happening. So naturally through reverse internet rumor mongering logic, there's a possibility of the new one coming sooner, right? Or at least...on-time?


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

QUATTR0 said:


> The new 1 Series is already out in Europe, and it's not a pretty sight:


HID!!!


----------



## kayubassist (Oct 7, 2009)

considering the fact that it's a 6 year old design, A3 design is perfect IMO and it will still be an 'acceptable design' for a few more years. 
as soon as I heard that A3 will change next year, I told myself I had to pull the trigger this year because I've wanted this car for a long time.
plus, if I wanted an Audi sedan, I would get an A4 rather than an A3.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The A3 8P is aleady a classic body style IMO. It's a shame they don't import the inline 5 or the V6 3.2 anymore.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ceese said:


> The A3 8P is aleady a classic body style IMO. It's a shame they don't import the inline 5 or the V6 3.2 anymore.


fine by me! hey it makes our 3.2's rare and desirable (read: decent resale value)!!

btw, my slightly dixlexic brain keeps reading your name as "cheese" on computer. :what:


----------



## maverickar15 (Mar 7, 2011)

FractureCritical said:


> This is a cop-out statement.
> 
> Hatches sell extraordinarily well in the US, just look at the 40,000 units Mini pushes every year, or the the thousands of GTI's and Jetta Sportwagens, MazdaSpeed 3's and Subaru WRX STI's. I've driven all these cars and the A3 hatch is the best of the bunch, and it's a 6 year old design. The failure is not US demand, it's Audi's handling of the product.
> 
> Audi sells a little less than 700 minty-new deisgn A7's every month with a massive marketing campaign. They sell a about 500 A3's every month pretty much without spending a penny on ads, and that car has a 6 year old design handicap.


So then, why does AoA want to feed us sedans and SUV's then? I want my damn S3 / RS3 / S4 Avant / A4 Avant 3.0 TDI in 6 speed manual already.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> fine by me! hey it makes our 3.2's rare and desirable (read: decent resale value)!!
> 
> btw, my slightly dixlexic brain keeps reading your name as "cheese" on computer. :what:


That's awesome, I'm going to start using "cheese" for a screen name in the future when I set up new accounts.

Agreed on the resale value - more than that though, with the new regulations on emissions and efficiency they are going to start making medium and big displacement engines more and more rare. I think its going to surprise people how hard it will be five years to find a good used auto with a V6 and good luck finding a new one - I doubt anyone but Ford will be making them.

My A3 is my daily at the moment but it won't be in a couple years and that's when the serious mods are going to start. I'm looking forward to 400+ HP and I'm going to have this car for a long long time.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Any word on the availability of a S3/RS3 hitting US shores? When will the Sedan be available in the US?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> fine by me! hey it makes our 3.2's rare and desirable (read: decent resale value)!!


That's only if the future trend is to go with low horsepower law mower engines. If they find more efficiency, power and drivability with future engines, then big engines that's outside of the exotic/hyperperformance realm will just be considered gas guzzlers. Look at those detroit old irons, 300+ cubic inch, producing 150hp. Nobody even wants to touch them.


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> Any word on the availability of a S3/RS3 hitting US shores? When will the Sedan be available in the US?


From what I've read and heard, no S3 or RS3 in NA until new platform arrives. I'm not sure when it's coming here. Might be another year and a half. And then you have the no sportback.:screwy:


----------

